# Keine Daten zum Übertragen



## Chrissian (19. Januar 2008)

Ich bins wieder^^ und hab wieder n Problem mit Blasc mitgebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich meine WoW Charakterdaten übertragen klicke, dann steht da "Keine Daten zum Übertragen", obwohl mein Char schon Level 2 ist !!!!^^

Was iust da los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wie heißt der Char und auf welchem Server ist er?


----------



## Chrissian (19. Januar 2008)

Also er heisst Chrinas, ist auf dem Server Onyxia und Blutelf Schurke


----------



## Chrissian (19. Januar 2008)

danke zam jetzt wird er angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/close^^


----------



## Steinie1984 (23. Januar 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch so !!!!!

Char.  Xystus    und Server Die Todeskrallen

Danke 

Mfg Kai


----------



## fabdiem (23. Januar 2008)

edit: hat sich erledigt

sorry für post


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2008)

Steinie1984 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so !!!!!
> 
> Char.  Xystus    und Server Die Todeskrallen
> 
> ...



Da liegt kein Fehler vor.
Der Charakter ist vorhanden: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2513405 aber einem anderen Profil zugeordnet - vielleicht ein ehemaliges?


----------



## AvaloxPvP (1. Februar 2008)

hallo

ich hab folgendes problem egal was ich einstelle blasc zeigt mir immer unten rechts "unbekannter fehler aufgetreten" an.
egal bei was ob ich die chardaten übertragen will oder meine einstellungen beim blasc ändern will immer bekomm ich die fehlermeldung.

gruss


----------



## AvaloxPvP (1. Februar 2008)

AvaloxPvP schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab folgendes problem egal was ich einstelle blasc zeigt mir immer unten rechts "unbekannter fehler aufgetreten" an.
> egal bei was ob ich die chardaten übertragen will oder meine einstellungen beim blasc ändern will immer bekomm ich die fehlermeldung.
> ...



hat sich im übrigen erledigt hab ihn gefunden

jetz besteht nur noch das problem mit sonderzeichen ^^ wir nicht angezeigt da ich im spiel *Avâlox* heisse ^^


----------



## Darthraven (2. Februar 2008)

Was war es denn? Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit "unbekannter fehler aufgetreten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxhopper (25. Februar 2008)

Das zeigt mir mein BLASC auch an sobald ich WoW beende und er die Charakterdaten übertragen will. Habe es schon mit folgendem versucht:
1. Alle Addons deaktiviert nur die BLASC Addons nicht.
2. Mein komplettes Equip verändert
3. Laut Konfig soll alles übertragen werden bis auf den Wert des Goldes

Ich habe mir BLASC vor kurzem neu auf meinen PC installiert und danach bekam ich in meinem Profil den Krieger, der schon auf Lvl 70 angezeigt wurde, wieder als Lvl 60 angezeigt mit dem Equip was ich zu der Zeit an hatte.
Nach erneuter Installation wurde er wieder als 70 angezeigt aber ohne jegliches Equipment.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben wo der Fehler liegen kann? Würde mich darüber freuen wenn es wieder reibunglos funktionieren würde.

Lg Rox


----------



## Caihywe (27. Februar 2008)

Also mein Char *Narzissa, Lordaeron ist laut Blasc Level 30. Ich bin aber schon 70^^. Ich hatte Blasc letzts Jahr auf dem PC aber der war dann kaputt. Hab es deswegen erst heute wieder geladen aber der Stand verändert sich nicht. Kommt immer Keine neuen Daten.

LG

Narzissa


----------



## Brujita (27. Februar 2008)

bei meinen Chars ändert sich auch nichts, und ich muss andauernd blasc beenden und neu starten damit der die Daten überträgt aber ändern tut sich nichts. Blasc bleibt auch dauernd hängen aber nach drei mal neu installieren nervts.

Brujita, Todeswache  Mysthica Todeswache

Bosskills zeigts die neuen gar nicht mehr an.



edit: jetzt seh ich das neue, aber nur weil ich blasc hundert mal neu gestartet habe gestern noch.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (5. März 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Nach Beenden von WoW will er die gesammelten Daten übertragen und macht eine Meldung "unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten" nach der anderen auf, beginnend unten rechts und immer eine drüber, bis der Bildschirm voll ist...

Hab extra den PC neu gestartet und alle anderen AddOns deaktiviert, Fehler kommt trotzdem.

Edit: Anbei noch ein Screenshot...


----------



## Bobo Rasta (5. März 2008)

Ach ja, bevor wer fragt: Ich habe BLASC heute das erste mal installiert, soltle also die aktuelle Version sein, im Spiel stand auch die 2.7.6 mein ich. Der buffed-Account ist richtig in der Konfiguration angezeigt.

Wo kann ich überhaupt sehen, was der sammelt und übertragen will? Gibt es da ne Datei, wo das alles drin steht, was nach dem Beenden von WoW hochgeladen werden soll?

Ne Firewall für ftp/http hab ich auch nicht, hab DSL mit ner AVM Fritz!Box, also was ziemlich Gängiges. in der Ereignisanzeige steht gar nix, was kann die Fehlermeldung bedeuten?


----------



## shahiru (5. März 2008)

Hallo


Meine Chars aktualisiert es auch nicht. Nachdem ich das Spiel beende, erscheint die Meldung Profil erfolgreich 
übertragen. Sobald ich aber auf Buffed schaue, sind noch die alten Daten da.

Woran kann das liegen? 


mfg

Shahiru


----------



## BlackGemy (5. März 2008)

shahiru schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meine Chars aktualisiert es auch nicht. Nachdem ich das Spiel beende, erscheint die Meldung Profil erfolgreich
> übertragen. Sobald ich aber auf Buffed schaue, sind noch die alten Daten da.
> 
> ...



Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uns zwar wird mein Account auch nicht an Buffed übermittelt. Er sagt mir zwar das die Daten per FTP übertragen werden, jedoch tauchen sie nicht in meinen Einstellungen bei mybuffed auf. 

Mein Charname ist "Darkmage" und der Server "Der Rat von Dalaran"

Kann sich das einer vielleicht bitte mal anschauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch

Liebe Grüße

BlackGemy

PS: Ah mein Char ist einem anderen Buffed Account zugeordnet. Das ist und war aber nie mein Account. Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand meinen Char verschieben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raude (5. März 2008)

Hallo, liebe Buffies.

Seit 2 Tagen aktualisiert sich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht mehr. 
Würde gerne die 70 da stehen sehen und Vergelter bin ich auch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fürs heil´sche Lischt!


----------



## Bobo Rasta (5. März 2008)

Raude schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Buffies.
> 
> Seit 2 Tagen aktualisiert sich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht mehr.
> Würde gerne die 70 da stehen sehen und Vergelter bin ich auch nicht mehr
> ...



Jup ist bei mir genau so und bei nem Kumpel auch. Aber wenn man den manuellen Upload verwendet, dann geht es. Denk mal, da klemmt der automatische BLASC-Upload, aber bei so vielen Leuten... 

Hat das evtl. was mit dem Serverwechsel gestern zu tun? Da war doch was... Evtl. landen die Datenpakete nicht da, wo sie hin sollen?


----------



## B3N (5. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund der Probleme mit unserem Datenbankserver gestern, war die Aktualisierung deaktiviert. Wir haben das ganze nun wieder aktiviert und die Daten werden nun mit dem nächsten Abgleich / Durchlauf wieder wie gewohnt aktualisiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Benni

PS: Dadurch dass die Aktualisierung einen Tag nicht lief, sind eine Menge Daten aufgelaufen, die Aktualisierung kann also ein klein wenig länger dauern als gewohnt.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (5. März 2008)

Hab BLASC mal deinstalliert - Achtung: dabei bloß BLASC nicht laufen lassen, der Uninstaller prüft das nämlich nicht und kann dann alle geöffneten Dateien nicht entfernen, das mußte ich dann noch von Hand machen, echt tolles Uninstall-Tool (

Dann neu installiert und seitdem krieg ich beim Upload meiner Daten keine Fehlermeldung mehr, da steht dann immer sofort, daß er erfolgreich übertragen hat. Aber hier kommt wohl nix an, die Seite aktualisiert sich nicht.

Wenn ich manuell über die Webseite übertrage, dann geht es. Nutze jetzt diesen Workaround, bis BLASC wieder geht...


----------



## Raude (5. März 2008)

Na das ging ja mal schnell! 
Danke B3N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odara (6. März 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aufgrund der Probleme mit unserem Datenbankserver gestern, war die Aktualisierung deaktiviert. Wir haben das ganze nun wieder aktiviert und die Daten werden nun mit dem nächsten Abgleich / Durchlauf wieder wie gewohnt aktualisiert.
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es den bei der aktualsierung der Boss-Kills aus? Da fehlen mir Maulgar und Gruul,welche auch von meinem Blasc-Profiler erfolgreich erfaßt wurden.,aber leider nicht in meinem Profil auftauchen...


----------

